# UPDATE-Reunited with owner Lost Golden in Martinsburg WV



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

Hi folks

A friend sent me this thinking my Emma was missing. She’s not. 

I wanted to share here in case this beauty needs to be sprung. 

Can the golden rescue organizations spring him, if his owners are not found? I’ve got Max, Emma, and Taquito and I just can’t do another. 

He’s in Martinsburg WV. 

I can do transport to a rescue organization if needed. 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Thanks for sharing this, good looking boy. 

I can contact some of the GR Rescues in the area, however, in the past, they have told me this shelter does not release dogs into Rescue groups or want their help. The Berkeley HS tries to adopt the dogs out to the public only, but this was several years ago, they may have changed their policy. 

I know someone in WV and I will share his info with her, she may already be aware of him.


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Thanks for sharing this, pretty girl.
> 
> I can contact some of the GR Rescues in the area, however, in the past, they have told me this shelter does not release dogs into Rescue groups or want their help. The Berkeley HS tries to adopt the dogs out to the public only, but this was several years ago, they may have changed their policy.
> 
> I know someone in WV and I will share his info with her, she may already be aware of him.




Thank you! They might have changed their policy recently because I’ve seen dogs go to rescue. 

If it’s doable, please, yes. I can’t do it. I just can’t. Two and a half dogs is all I can manage. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I meant good looking boy. 

I shared it with my friend, she is with a Rescue Group in WV.


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> I meant good looking boy.
> 
> I shared it with my friend, she is with a Rescue Group in WV.




Thank you!!!!!❤❤❤❤❤❤


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

They reunited the dog with his owner! YAY!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

That's great, thank you for the update.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Oh how wonderful is that!!!!! Great news.....


----------

